# Stuck on the bank at Buckeye



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thinkin' of headin' out to Buckeye at first light tomorrow. I haven't fished there for a couple years and never without a boat. Is there any bank access around the canals? I remember always seeing a lot of bank anglers around Liebs. Are they fishing for eyes or cats maybe? I'll be targeting Crappie but I'm happy to catch anything!! I don't want anyones hot spots, just curious about some bank access. Also, where is a bait store where I can get some minnies? Thanks guys!!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

There is a baitshop in downtown Millersport. The owner will give you great advice on where/how to fish. Fishing from the shore has been exceptional in my humble opinion over the last week. Saugeye, catfish, crappie and bluegill can be had depending on where you fish and how far you're willing to walk from the car.

Someone reported white bass in the canals behind Leibs, and a guy told me today someone caught stripers from Leibs Island. I can't confirm that though since I didn't see it myself. 

The bait shop guy on the main drag in Millersport is a real good source of information. When I decided to fish Buckeye for the first time I drove into Millersport hoping to find a bait shop. Well, I found this one, and the building is really rundown, so don't let that scare you. Anyway, I walked in and asked for advice, it was not only given, but proved to be outstanding. 

My first day fishing at Buckeye, ever, resulted in nearly 30 bluegill, 2 big crappie, three saugeye and a huge smile on my five year olds face.

The guys hear also give good advice - do a search for Buckeye Lake and a ton of good information will come up.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Bait Store is on millersport road. Looks like a little shack. I haven't fished the shore much, but I have gone to fairfield beach and caught some fish. No crappies though. Good luck!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm planning on heading that way first thing in the morning. I'll stop by that shop, I hope hes open early. Thanks again. I'll be the fat guy in the maroon colored S-10. If you see me stop and say hi!!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Good luck. I'm a novice that Buckeye myself, but with the help of the people on the forum, the bait shop guy and other people fishing, I've never left empty handed. Quite often, I've caught over 25 fish which is amazing considering it's from the bank.

Ohio is the 7th state I've called home, and I never had great fishing from the shore like I do here. OK, well, Lake Michigan in Chicago was almost as good. But, the shore at Buckeye is amazing and I think overall, the fisheries in the Columbus area, including Delaware, Alum Creek, etc, are outstanding. 

People who lived here there own life don't realize how special it is.

OK, I'm off of my soapbox.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder Gerard. It's good to know we've got it good here!


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Being able to take a little guy (in my case a five year old son) fishing and catch the number of fish, and variety is a blessing. It helps that I can get there in 15-20 minutes as well, and that I don't need a boat to stay on the fish.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Well I made it out there around 5:30 this morning. Fished till about noon. Couldn't get the Crappie to bite so I decided to jig for some Eyes. Only managed 4 all morning but no keepers. They are still a blast to catch. Wish I could have caught more. Lots of Eyes were being caught by the people fishing minnnies but I never saw any keepers. I saw a ton of stringers and baskets full of baby Eyes. Sad to see those little guys are not going to get to grow up. The people keeping those fish will be the ones complaining in the future that there are no big fish to catch. The fish I caught were at Liebs. I swung through Sellers Point before heading home with no luck. Talked with one person there that said he caught a 15 pound Eye off the point yesterday. He had a big elaborate story about getting this fish in. It was hilarious. He also had a basket full of 9 and 10 inch Eyes. I did see some real nice Channels being caught. I saw 2 guys dragging out a stringer that must have had 18 or 20 really nice Channels on it. I could be wrong but isn't there a limit on Channels? I was thinking something like you were only aloud 1 over 28". If that's the case they definitely had more than that. I dunno, anyhow, it was a good day to be out. I wish the fishing was a little better!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I could be wrong but isn't there a limit on Channels?


no,there is no limit at buckeye other than one over 28".under that,it's all you want.
you mentioned buckets and stringers full of eyes?does that mean more than 6?if so,i'd be reporting those,as they are the ones breaking the law.as much as i'd like to see a size limit,i don't give grief to those who keep short fish within the law,but will give them more than they want if they're overbagging


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

The guy's story about a 15 lb eye was probabaly more like 15lbs of 9 to 10 inch eyes,sad and digusting


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

hey puterdude i am still in timeout can i come out and play now.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nobody is in timeout,and everyone's allowed to play...............................as lonmg as they play nice


----------



## kevinandjulie (Apr 5, 2009)

i was out friday night fishing from the bank. i went with the attitude ofkeeping any eyes i caught. figured hey if i go out one time and keep 6 small eyes and thats it for the year what the harm when there is people taking a stringer full everyday of 14-20 inch fish. but after landing my first saugeye and it being in the 8-10 inch range i quickly changed my mind and understand the gripe. there was no meat what so ever on that thing wouldnt be worth getting the knife out i ended up c&r 6 small eyes i had one nice 16incher i got but when the fiance's tears started that went back too so maybe that will be a big boy for you guys this fall. hopefully there will be a size limit next year its senseless to keep anything that small.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

glad to here everyone is catching fish. i had to go back to work last thursday so my fishing is done until late fall since we are on 6 10 hour days. by the way is there a meeting we the outdoorsman can go to and express our concern about the size limit on saugeye or do we have to write someone. good luck to everyone fishing this summer.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

check the odnr site for info on public meetings.they have regular meetings where people can give their input on any outdoor issues.they usually will have advance announcements on their site.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

misfit said:


> you mentioned buckets and stringers full of eyes?does that mean more than 6?if so,i'd be reporting those,as they are the ones breaking the law.as much as i'd like to see a size limit,i don't give grief to those who keep short fish within the law,but will give them more than they want if they're overbagging


I guess saying stringers full is an exaggeration. I didn't see anyone with more than a limit or I would have reported them. I don't fish for Eyes much but I would also be for a size limit. I didn't bother anyone keeping the little guys as they are within the limits of the law.

How does the law work for the people who keep other peoples fish? One guy was catching some small Eyes and throwing them all back then this family came and started fishing next to him and was asking for the little guys he was throwing back. He gave them up. Who's limit does that count toward? I wouldn't give mine away. There's a reason I put em back. I'm solving nothing if I just gave em to someone else.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

by catching and keeping over his limit,he's breaking the law even if he's giving them away.there's nothing wrong with that if there's no bag limit,but once he's caught and kept(or given away)6 eyes anything after that has to be released into the water.not only that,but the people he's giving them to would be breaking the law if they keep more than their legal limit,no matter who caught them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That makes since. I saw him give them at least three. He never kept any for himself. When I left the family had not caught anything but a couple bluegills.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I say we try to make a case for a size limit next year. But, and I'm speaking from experience, nothing gets done at those meetings. 

Having lived the better part of eight years trying to get concealed carry reform in Ohio, I can tell you that direct lobbying of the decision makers is the way to go (for more information about what I do, checked out BuckeyeFirearms.org, I'm one of the founders, we've won the NRAs national organization of the year, the CCRKBAs national organization of the year, and when Ohio's castle doctrine law was signed by the governor we were invited to the governor's mansion after the signing, we are a legit lobbying organization, google my name - Gerard Valentino for more information, just don't hold my political views against me!). 

Anyway, if there really is grassroots support for a limit, I honestly believe we can make it happen. We have to push the right buttons though.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd participate in a second in a grass root effort to place a size limit on the eyes state wide.Let's get the ball rolling.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Hey puterdude, as the first volunteer, it means you have to do most of the work! That's how I got hooked into the Buckeye Firearms stuff. I volunteered to help out at an event and the next thing I knew, I was in over my head.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can catch any type of fish in Buckeye, anywhere. A lot of the time in the summer I fish right off the island, no more then 2-3 feet off the wall and have now caught ever species of fish (minus a saugeye)


----------



## Jag121 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey GerardV. Since Im a former student of your CCW class, (Alex, Oh) would it be too much to ask where on BL did you shore fish from? I need to find a good place to fish from shore, so that my son and I can find some good bonding time while he is out of school. I tried a few places around the lake and somehow we always get skunked.
Thanks. By the way, How's the ceiling fan?


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I fish right at Leibs Island State Park. Go into Millersport and stop by the bait shop, I think the guy who works there is named Jim. Ask him where they're biting and he will send you to the exact spot. 

It isn't always fast action, but I've always caught fish there. I know there are better spots in the canal off of the park and around Fairfield beach (in the marinas) but I fish at Leibs because it's comfortable and I usually have a five year old with me.

If you want to get out, drop me a line, 614-778-4874 and we can attack the fish together. I don't mind giving out my phone number since it's all over the internet anyway! 

The ceiling fan is coming along nicely, thank you.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Here is the entire text of an email I got from an outdoor writer in Ohio who has direct knowledge of the DNR and how it works. He's been directly involved in getting issues like we're discussing changed via lobbying the DNR. I trust this guy, not only because of the great results in the past, but he is one of the most honest and straght forward people I've ever met. 

He's done more for Ohio Sportsmen than just about anyone I know. 


> I agree with not taking the small ones. I'd rather take home fewer
> decent 15" and up size fish than a bunch of little ones. The only time I
> support taking little fish is if the biological data says the fish are
> overpopulated and growth is stunted. That should not be the case for
> the saugeye.
>
> I am glad to see your concern regarding small harvest and conservation.
> I know you are trying to pass that along to your children. Witnessing
> what goes against your principles while trying to teach
> principles/ethics to your children is tough. It is admirable that you
> don't just want to turn a "blind eye" to the situation.
>
> However, I believe the Division position is that the saugeye are
> specific hatchery raised fish designed to provide additional angler
> opportunity. Therefore the Division has not - to my knowledge - been
> especially interested in anything that might limit angler opportunity. I
> am not aware of any Division efforts to put a size limit on saugeye.
> The angler survey does address some size issues. The Division has
> recently put in some size limits and may be re-examining some attitudes
> towards size limits.
>
> If there is ground swell support that would be great. Several things to
> do:
>
>
> 1.	Get everyone to take the angler survey online at
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubhomePage/tabid/6518/Default.aspx.
> Click the angler survey. This is not addressing your specific issue but
> a good place to start. The Division is trying to stay in touch with
> angler attitudes.
>
>
> 2.	Work with the local wildlife officer. I think most of Buckeye
> Lake is in Licking County. My info shows Bill Bullard at 614-644-3929 x
> 1207. I don't believe I know Officer Bullard.
>
>
> 3.	I'd have people get in touch with District 1 offices - talk to
> fish management folks there. I don't know who is fish management in D1.
>
> District 1 Manager is Dan Hess (or Huss - I always screw up his name -
> you think I'd get it right by now). 
>
> District 1 Law Enforcement Supervisor is Ron Rogers. Ron is a good guy.
> I've worked with him on hunter ed stuff and teaching at outdoor camps.
> However, since no laws are broken, he will likely pass the info along.
>
>
> 4.	Do a petition at the lake - get bait houses to circulate
> although they may be selling a lot of bait to people who catch a lot of
> little fish. What about the association out at Buckeye Lake? Would
> they get behind something on it?
>
>
> 5.	Finally, have people show up at the Division open house the
> first Sunday of March in 2010. That sounds like a long way off. If
> there is communications with Wildlife folks now, local support for a
> regulation and followed by formal request at the open houses that is
> probably the best way to effect the change.

>
> PS - Sometime when you are out at Buckeye Lake with the kids it might be
> a neat thing to run over to Hebron to the fish hatchery. It is just a
> little up the road from Buckeye Lake. I don't think they give any tours
> exactly but the office there is pretty neat. Has a ton of fishing data
> and you can see some things about fish hatchery. Might be interesting.


----------

